# iFilm still not attending Frank Warren shows. Still a law suit threat



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

Mentioned it on twitter a few times in the past few days.

This was in response to someone slagging them off for not going to the Chisora v Scott presser.

@KuganCassius so they have intentions to sue us.. u think its right for us to continue covering their shows right now? are you for real? do you want to cover any legal costs we may concur from this ? if you do, we are there. u usually talk sense, but in this case, if you really cant see why we dont find it appropriate to cover those shows at the minute .....well.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Allegedly is a bitter old cunt.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Sabotage.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Well I didnt even know the press conference took place

Frank really will cut off his nose to spite his face


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

good why give warren free publicity whens hes threatening them

im sure bunce will pick up the slack and provide top notch professional coverage that the boxing fans are now missing out on


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

malick scott didnt go to the press conference either...


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

The only problem with this is that it only furthers the opinion of them being ifilm matchroom, despite all the small hall shows they do and stuff. It's a shame though because they have a good relationship with fighters like delboy and gavin and always give hood interviews


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxNation has a hardcore fanbase and I bet the vast majority of them have at some point watched a video from iFilm. They're the same target audience, yet in bringing about legal action, Warren has made sure that those fans are going to be less interested in the BoxNation product. It really is a shit way to do business. It's not even iFilm's fault that Hearn made those comments and if Warren thought they were libelous, he should have tried suing Barry Hearn yet he didn't. It's a bullshit, cowardly move from him but more importantly, one which will cost him money. His arrogance is part of the reason he's becoming more and more irrelevant.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lets sue a company that give our fighters free publicity. Frank strikes again.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Frank doesn't seem the type of person to threaten people with court action so I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Just the man for the job

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

I never got a chance to watch the Barry Hearn video that caused this problem.

Was it really that Bad?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

redandwhiterob said:


> Just the man for the job
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us












Funnily enough its this guy that provides Frank with his medical certificates. What are the chances?


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Mods, have any promoters/boxing folk tried legal action against this site?

This thread would be gone at ESB


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Frank Warren is like an internet troll. Little do the small minded trolls realize that in the long run, they are actually trolling themselves. The trolls will ironically be the first to moan and complain when Internet Policing and Censorship are in force. Totally forgetting that they absolutely contributed to its existence in the first place.

1) Frank Warren's fighters will not be getting the exposure, at the end of the day, the fighters are all that matter. This will make it harder to sell fights and Boxnation. It will also make it a lot harder for younger fighters trying to make a name. This will in turn create civil war in time. With fighters under Warren's watertight bogroll contracts, sticking two fingers up at his regime. Leading to Warren's downfall and extinction from the sport. 

2) Eddie Hearn's fighters will be getting all the attention. Whichever way you look at is profitable to Matchroom. It cannot be any other way! Eddie Hearn might not be the smartest kid on the block, but he is smart enough to accept iFilm are pivotal to what they do and how they have gotten where they are so fast.

Frank Warren has put himself in the quick sand. Nobody else.

You'd be an absolute fool to overlook the importance and power that iFilm have. By not embracing them and keeping them sweet, you are just gonna fall behind. It can go no other way when the competition is so fierce and will be getting all the attention.

If I was Frank I'd swallow my pride and just accept that by pressing ahead with this petty irrelevant shit, you are actually making it worse for yourself and your fighters. Any smart headed and forward thinking individual in that position would realize this.

But it appears Frank isnt very smart, nor forward thinking.

So in the end Frank will actually be the cause of his own downfall. But he is that retarded and stubborn he wont even realize that either.

Take it like a man. Frank.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

IFilm are shit. Give Frank Warren his money.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

- DC - said:


> *You'd be an absolute fool to overlook the importance and power that iFilm have. *By not embracing them and keeping them sweet, you are just gonna fall behind. It can go no other way when the competition is so fierce and will be getting all the attention.


Have a word with yourself mate, that's just stupid. They have no power at all, in fact if someone was as dedicated as them, they could work their way into the same position, iFilm have no USP, other than the access they get by making friends, knowing people and working hard. Apollo James Jackson was doing their thing before they did and in fact he could well have been in the position they got to if he weren't such a mentally-loose weirdo.

Frank Warren does not need iFilm. Nor does Eddie Hearn, he could feasibly do the same job with someone from within matchroom, however that person wouldn't ask the same questions etc.

They provide a good service, mainly to hardcore fans and it is a bit of a loss not having them there to cover, but is FW going to lose sleep over them not being there? No chance.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> IFilm are shit. Give Frank Warren his money.


You are right iFilm are shit. I don't view them as coverage anymore.

Hopefully all this shit with Frank will see them going back to what matters - b-o-x-i-n-g. But it will be at the loss of Frank's fighters.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What would alledgedly alledgedly be suing for?

'I don't like i-film because they interview Hearn too much'???

Surely they're allowed to interview who they want?


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Lunny said:


> What would alledgedly alledgedly be suing for?
> 
> 'I don't like i-film because they interview Hearn too much'???
> 
> Surely they're allowed to interview who they want?


"His daddy was mean about me! He said nasty things!"


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> Have a word with yourself mate, that's just stupid. They have no power at all, in fact if someone was as dedicated as them, they could work their way into the same position, iFilm have no USP, other than the access they get by making friends, knowing people and working hard. Apollo James Jackson was doing their thing before they did and in fact he could well have been in the position they got to if he weren't such a mentally-loose weirdo.
> 
> Frank Warren does not need iFilm. Nor does Eddie Hearn, he could feasibly do the same job with someone from within matchroom, however that person wouldn't ask the same questions etc.
> 
> They provide a good service, mainly to hardcore fans and it is a bit of a loss not having them there to cover, but is FW going to lose sleep over them not being there? No chance.


At this moment in time with a lack of competetion to iFilm. iFilm are very powerful on these shores.

Who is going to film Frank and his fighters now and get them out there?

Its all about exposure at the end of the day and Frank wont be getting any, whereas Matchroom will be getting all of it.

Frank has just made a stupid move that he didnt really think about before doing it.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> You are right iFilm are shit. I don't view them as coverage anymore.
> 
> Hopefully all this shit with Frank will see them going back to what matters - b-o-x-i-n-g. But it will be at the loss of Frank's fighters.


I was just messing. :lol:

Although, I think they're (mostly Kuganthan Cassius) are trying to become celebs out of it all. All the Ringside and BoxNation shit etc. They're interviewers, nothing else. Sure they deserve credit for what they do, but fucking hell, people want pictures with them now. atsch


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

iFilm are an asset for promoters, no doubt. Eddie didn't roll out the carpet for them just because him and Kugan became pally. Warren will suffer and iFilm will suffer. I'm not sure there was anything Frank could sue them for but if it would have been in his best interests if he had just given them a warning to reign their shit-stirring in....


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> iFilm are an asset for promoters, no doubt. Eddie didn't roll out the carpet for them just because him and Kugan became pally. Warren will suffer and iFilm will suffer. I'm not sure there was anything Frank could sue them for but if it would have been in his best interests if he had just given them a warning to reign their shit-stirring in....


Not as big of an asset as you really think. It is much much much more of a suffering for iFilm if anything. Frank Warren has social media promotional outlets (Facebook and Twitter accounts) such as BoxNation and FrankwarrenTV along with any others that promote coverage of his events. It's not hard for them to gather a crew of a couple men with a video camera and a mic to interview and promote the conferences. From there, it's just about distributing that through the accounts listed on SMN's.

Whereas iFilm, what can they do? They only look worse now because they'll be covering Matchroom's stuff for the most part.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I was just messing. :lol:
> 
> Although, I think they're (mostly Kuganthan Cassius) are trying to become celebs out of it all. All the Ringside and BoxNation shit etc. They're interviewers, nothing else. Sure they deserve credit for what they do, but fucking hell, people want pictures with them now. atsch


I'll give them credit for being dross, but that's about it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> IFilm are shit. Give Frank Warren his money.


yo..what's Krugan's background? Not your typical asian name..carrib? Mixed?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> yo..what's Krugan's background? Not your typical asian name..carrib? Mixed?


Asian. He's Indian, but I wouldn't be surprised if one of his family members were Sri-Lankan because he's pretty blick. The first name is probably legit, Kuganthan or something but the Cassius? :lol: Fuck no, unless his mum or dad were Roman, which I doubt.

Oi, them friggin' movies were gory and horror shit, man. :lol: One of them looked good though.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I was just messing. :lol:
> 
> Although, I think they're (mostly Kuganthan Cassius) are trying to become celebs out of it all. All the Ringside and BoxNation shit etc. They're interviewers, nothing else. Sure they deserve credit for what they do, but fucking hell, people want pictures with them now. atsch


No I agree.

But is that all them, or a symbol of how dumbed down these zombies in society are?

Bit of both. It takes two.

Kugan is of Sri Lankan descent I believe.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> No I agree.
> 
> But is that all them, or a symbol of how dumbed down these zombies in society are?
> 
> ...


:lol: Yeah, thought so much. He has Indian written in a bio of his so I just went with that, but there's no way that darkness is Indian. Defo some Sri-Lankan right there.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Damn kugans a Tamil ?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Damn kugans a Tamil ?


:lol: Looks it for sure.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> :lol: Yeah, thought so much. He has Indian written in a bio of his so I just went with that, but there's no way that darkness is Indian. Defo some Sri-Lankan right there.


sri lanka was colonised by the dutch and Portuguese (also visited by the arabs). Also, the original people of the Indus Valley was jet black stardom, lol..Dravidian.
The people of madras and Kerala..as you go down are darker..
Damn..you asians and the caste system mentality are fucked up ..lol


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Yeah he's Lankan. His name is probably legit, 'cause Sri Lanka was a British, Dutch and Portuguese Colony, and a lot of south Indians/Lankans have European names.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Asian. He's Indian, but I wouldn't be surprised if one of his family members were Sri-Lankan because he's pretty blick. The first name is probably legit, Kuganthan or something but the Cassius? :lol: Fuck no, unless his mum or dad were Roman, which I doubt.
> 
> Oi, them friggin' movies were gory and horror shit, man. :lol: One of them looked good though.


what movies you Karachi peasant??? Gory? I mentioned non-horror flicks.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> sri lanka was colonised by the dutch and Portuguese (also visited by the arabs). Also, the original people of the Indus Valley was jet black stardom, lol..Dravidian.
> The people of madras and Kerala..as you go down are darker..
> Damn..you asians and the caste system mentality are fucked up ..lol





ero-sennin said:


> Yeah he's Lankan. His name is probably legit, 'cause Sri Lanka was a British, Dutch and Portuguese Colony, and a lot of south Indians/Lankans have European names.


Ahh, wow, fair enough.

We know you got that tamil darkness, Jimmy boy.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> what movies you Karachi peasant??? Gory? I mentioned non-horror flicks.


I don't know man. I typed in one of them and it came up with this classic old gory shit with some zombie's ripping off and killing people.

:rofl Oh shit, I just realised this isn't the movie. But here's what I watched and thought da fuq.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

DP


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I don't know man. I typed in one of them and it came up with this classic old gory shit with some zombie's ripping off and killing people.
> 
> :rofl Oh shit, I just realised this isn't the movie. But here's what I watched and thought da fuq.


makes sense..i was referring the japanese yakuza insane nuts film, Deal Alive - takashi miike.

btw i am not dark at all..im the opposite, fair/pale complexioned.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> makes sense..i was referring the japanese yakuza insane nuts film, Deal Alive - takashi miike.
> 
> btw i am not dark at all..im the opposite, fair/pale complexioned.


:lol: Same here brother.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I don't know man. I typed in one of them and it came up with this classic old gory shit with some zombie's ripping off and killing people.
> 
> :rofl Oh shit, I just realised this isn't the movie. But here's what I watched and thought da fuq.


From that to Lord of the Rings, not bad. Its the best comic zombie movie ever...the end scene is fucking epic


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Reminds me of a film I saw years ago called braindead. Goriest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I remember in one video when Kugan said that thousands of Sri Lankans will come over for something. 

I think he was talking to Ricky Hatton, Hatton knows all about Sri Lankans, he employed Kugan as a bodyguard.

Its a wonder those thousands of Sri Lankans aren't outside Frank's offices with cricket bats?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> Reminds me of a film I saw years ago called braindead. Goriest shit I've ever seen.


AKA Dead or Alive (peter jackson). We got this film as Braindead..a great goretastic film.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

- DC - said:


> I remember in one video when Kugan said that thousands of Sri Lankans will come over for something.
> 
> *I think he was talking to Ricky Hatton, Hatton knows all about Sri Lankans, he employed Kugan as a bodyguard.
> *
> Its a wonder those thousands of Sri Lankans aren't outside Frank's offices with cricket bats?


:lol: Nah mate, he thought Kugan was Pakistani. 1.19 in this video.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> sri lanka was colonised by the dutch and Portuguese (also visited by the arabs). Also, the original people of the Indus Valley was jet black stardom, lol..Dravidian.
> The people of madras and Kerala..as you go down are darker..
> Damn..you asians and the caste system mentality are fucked up ..lol


The darker the flesh, the deeper the roots.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> :lol: Nah mate, he thought Kugan was Pakistani. 1.19 in this video.


Oh my god, I so fucking miss that. That was just classic 24/7, man. At that time, it was the shit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

iFilms importance to British Boxing is either being grossly over rated or grossly under rated in this thread. Even if you don't like there interview style @Batklit you will still watch the press conferences and weigh ins which they put out for almost all British boxing cards. Before iFilm came along you would get the odd press conference and weigh in filmed by the promoter with interviews but it was sporadic at best.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Frank Warren is like an internet troll. Little do the small minded trolls realize that in the long run, they are actually trolling themselves. The trolls will ironically be the first to moan and complain when Internet Policing and Censorship are in force. Totally forgetting that they absolutely contributed to its existence in the first place.
> 
> 1) Frank Warren's fighters will not be getting the exposure, at the end of the day, the fighters are all that matter. This will make it harder to sell fights and Boxnation. It will also make it a lot harder for younger fighters trying to make a name. This will in turn create civil war in time. With fighters under Warren's watertight bogroll contracts, sticking two fingers up at his regime. Leading to Warren's downfall and extinction from the sport.
> 
> ...


I started reading the first part of this and thought what is this idiot on about, saw it was carney and stopped reading. Seriously fuck off.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Frank Warren is such a cunt :lol:


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> I started reading the first part of this and thought what is this idiot on about, saw it was carney and stopped reading. Seriously fuck off.


i hadnt realised he was craney. wont be wasting my time replying to him again


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Frank is too stubborn and too old fashioned to realise how positive and how influential iFilm's coverage and style are.

He clearly detests social media as he's only ever spoken in derogatory terms about fan forums, twitter and the like. Because it make his chance of being able to influence public opinion nearly impossible, and makes it much easier for people to call him out and question his actions.

Audiences never used to have a voice. Now they do. Frank doesn't like it.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Frank is too stubborn and too old fashioned to realise how positive and how influential iFilm's coverage and style are.
> 
> He clearly detests social media as he's only ever spoken in derogatory terms about fan forums, twitter and the like. Because it make his chance of being able to influence public opinion nearly impossible, and makes it much easier for people to call him out and question his actions.
> 
> Audiences never used to have a voice. Now they do. Frank doesn't like it.


nice avatar


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think he knows his arse from his elbow these days, I really don't.

On the one hand social media and such is completely irrelevant, on the other it's relevant enough for him to have the lawyer on speed dial ready to get to work on dissenters, regardless of how minor any infringement (can't think of a better word!) is.

Suing iFilm to me is daft. They aren't a huge outlet that has millions of viewers, but given that most of his fighters are tucked away on an obscure channel any publicity that can come their way must surely be appreciated? 

I mean, they are doing his job of actually promoting the fighter.... something that he's not done effectively for a very long time.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Frank is too stubborn and too old fashioned to realise how positive and how influential iFilm's coverage and style are.
> 
> He clearly detests social media as he's only ever spoken in derogatory terms about fan forums, twitter and the like. Because it make his chance of being able to influence public opinion nearly impossible, and makes it much easier for people to call him out and question his actions.
> 
> Audiences never used to have a voice. Now they do. Frank doesn't like it.


I think thats pretty much it in a nutshell.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

What are 'they' suing iFilm for?

Frank is struggling to move with the times and adapt, I like Frank but is he becoming abit of a dinosaur? Barry had young Eddie to help his firm move and adapt with the times, but seems Franks boys havnt got the minerals to do what Eddie does...

Saying that I still think Kugan is unprofessional in the sense hes over stepped his professionalism getting so pally with Eddie, hes supposed to be impartial as a journalist and hes clearly not... Wouldnt be surprised if Eddie pays iFilms legal bills...


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

The legal action probably won't get off the ground. Warren just likes to threaten in these sort of situations.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

True. 

But I think if I step out of line again ill be back at my mums, broke.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> True.
> 
> But I think if I step out of line again ill be back at my mums, broke.


Theres always the benefits system to take care of you. I know you've always been a big supporter of it.:smile


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Kugan is probably quite proud hes getting sued, it almost legitimises his output, he'll have a battle scar to show to all those rookies trying to copy his schtik. He forgets Wazzla allegedly sues anyone who mentions the slightest thing about him


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Theres always the benefits system to take care of you. I know you've always been a big supporter of it.:smile


Sometimes I do wonder if life would be easier being a sponger.

All people ever do is moan lately. Credit score this, arrangement fee that.... grrr


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

NoMas said:


> What are 'they' suing iFilm for?
> 
> Frank is struggling to move with the times and adapt, I like Frank but is he becoming abit of a dinosaur? Barry had young Eddie to help his firm move and adapt with the times, but seems Franks boys havnt got the minerals to do what Eddie does...


Barry Hearn was jaded- or no longer wanted to be involved day to day - with boxing; Warren isn't. It's not really a straightforward comparison there. One of his sons is particularly involved in negotiating for the foreign fights that BoxNation televise.



> Saying that I still think Kugan is unprofessional in the sense hes over stepped his professionalism getting so pally with Eddie, hes supposed to be impartial as a journalist and hes clearly not... Wouldnt be surprised if Eddie pays iFilms legal bills...


He's not really a journalist though. I'm not a fan of his - especially his routine with Hearn - but there's no need for him to pretend to have journalistic integrity for what he does. He covers weigh ins, interviews fighters etc - I don't recall ever reading any articles written by him, or him reporting anything in the traditional sense. Folk were quick to call Bunce a bitter old fogie etc when he pointed out that they don't do that, but it's true. Any cunt with a camera can interview someone. Doesn't mean they can all do it well, but it also doesn't mean that the ones that do it well enough to have a following are suddenly journalists.

Not even in this day and age where Dan Rafael is the leading boxing journalist in the States...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Barry Hearn was jaded- or no longer wanted to be involved day to day - with boxing; Warren isn't. It's not really a straightforward comparison there. One of his sons is particularly involved in negotiating for the foreign fights that BoxNation televise.
> 
> He's not really a journalist though. I'm not a fan of his - especially his routine with Hearn - but there's no need for him to pretend to have journalistic integrity for what he does. He covers weigh ins, interviews fighters etc - I don't recall ever reading any articles written by him, or him reporting anything in the traditional sense. Folk were quick to call Bunce a bitter old fogie etc when he pointed out that they don't do that, but it's true. Any cunt with a camera can interview someone. Doesn't mean they can all do it well, but it also doesn't mean that the ones that do it well enough to have a following are suddenly journalists.
> 
> Not even in this day and age where Dan Rafael is the leading boxing journalist in the States...


But is it not time for Frank to step away and let George take the reigns?

iFilm are reporters. Reporting is a type of journalism.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

These two bit monkeys are a joke. Fuck IFilm. Who do they think they are? Who's the creepy big guy they use that always acts like a dodgy uncle around small children all the time? I'm not a fan of his, he's a bit disturbing.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Duffy said:


> These two bit monkeys are a joke. Fuck IFilm. Who do they think they are? Who's the creepy big guy they use that always acts like a dodgy uncle around small children all the time? I'm not a fan of his, he's a bit disturbing.


:lol:


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Well I didnt even know the press conference took place
> 
> Frank really will cut off his nose to spite his face


And such a pretty face, too.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Barry Hearn was jaded- or no longer wanted to be involved day to day - with boxing; Warren isn't. It's not really a straightforward comparison there. One of his sons is particularly involved in negotiating for the foreign fights that BoxNation televise.
> 
> He's not really a journalist though. I'm not a fan of his - especially his routine with Hearn - but there's no need for him to pretend to have journalistic integrity for what he does. He covers weigh ins, interviews fighters etc - I don't recall ever reading any articles written by him, or him reporting anything in the traditional sense. Folk were quick to call Bunce a bitter old fogie etc when he pointed out that they don't do that, but it's true. Any cunt with a camera can interview someone. Doesn't mean they can all do it well, but it also doesn't mean that the ones that do it well enough to have a following are suddenly journalists.
> 
> Not even in this day and age where Dan Rafael is the leading boxing journalist in the States...


I remember reading in Boxing News ages ago (a big piece on george and francis) it was like an introduction to them about how they where gonna be taking over the reins, and thats not proved to be the case... You occasionally see George (or maybe its francis whoever the the chubby one is) at the fights in place of Frank, but hes useless, rubbish at interviews, no charisma and is more like a schitt Mick Hennesey lol unlike his Dad who I actually like, I must be one of the few on here that is a Frank Warren fan... But his sons have nothing on Eddie, I cant see the chubby one doing anything behind the scenes tbh, I havnt seen anything of the other son, maybe he does do behind the scenes stuff, but I see Frank as a control freak, and can imagine him not being able to chill out and let other people do the work, I still think he does everything...

Kugan still works in the media, and does interviews and stuff and can have an influence over the public, he was on Ringside the other week with other journalists like Colin Hart etc


----------

